# Access Point mit WLAN Router verbinden per Funk



## lexlut (15. März 2005)

Hallo,
Brauche ganz dringend eure Hilfe.

Ich habe in meinen Haus ein bestehendes Netzwerk mit WLAN Router von Netgear WGR814(mit Internet).
Möchte nun mit meinen Nachbar mein Internet teilen.Das heißt er will in seinem Haus auch ein Netzwerk und dabei mein Internet nützen.
Haben uns das so vorgestellt das er mithilfe seines Dlink AccessPoint DWL 900AP+ eine Funkverbindung zu meinen Wlan Router herstellt.(ca 50 Meter ohne Sichtbehinderung).
Er möchte anschließend einen Router an seinen AP anschließen und so sein Netzwerk aufteilen.

Wie müssen wir Router bzw AP konfigurieren.

lexlut


----------



## metalux (15. März 2005)

Warum einen Router hinter dem AP? Ein Switch scheint mir hier geigneter...

 Gruß Jens


----------

